# Bumblefoot - Where To Get Blu-Kote in Canada



## MLVC (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me. My rat, Reggie, has bumblefoot on his right foot. I've been doing some reading on this and I understand Dr. Naylor's Blu-Kote is good for bumbly feet. I live in Canada. I've searched the internet and can't seem to find anyone who's able to ship this product to Canada. I saw it on eBay but, again, the seller is in the States and, due to restrictions, isn't able to ship to Canada. Does anyone know of anywhere in Canada, preferrably Ontario, that I can get Blu-Kote? Thanks!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

could you travel to the us and pick it up? why cant ppl ship it to canada? thats strange! maybe ask your vet


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Try horse supply stores, it's pretty commonly used on horses .


----------



## MLVC (Apr 15, 2007)

Because it's an aerosol spray. But it's available in pump and dauber forms, too. I don't know why they can't send one of those kinds.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

strange!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If worse comes to worse, could you buy it only, have it sent to someone in the US that you know, and then have them mail it to you?


----------



## MLVC (Apr 15, 2007)

I suppose so. But it's obviously going to be shipped in a box and this needs to go through the post office to get mailed. Since it's going to another country, that person will need to declare what's in the box for customs, right?

I have found a website with links to some horse supply stores here in Ontario, Canada, but I haven't found one that sells Blu-Kote, yet. They have something called Bleu Spray. It treats the same ailments that Blu-Kote does but the ingredients aren't the same. Does anyone know of anything comparable to Blu-Kote? Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll ask around and see if there's anything availabe in CAD that's comparable to Blu-Kote for you


----------



## MLVC (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks, that's very nice of you. I wonder if anyone's tried anything similar to Blu-Kote that works, too. I've just been reading a lot about bumblefoot and Blu-Kote keeps coming up. I guess it has to be that and only that. In the meantime, I'm keeping an eye on his foot. It hasn't opened up...yet. He's on softer bedding now and I'm cleaning his foot and applying an antibacterial ointment.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Cothi-vet is a pretty similar type of spray. I got mine from the provincial horse vet. It cost under $20.


----------



## MLVC (Apr 15, 2007)

So, you used Cothi-Vet on bumblefoot? Did it clear it up or minimize the sores?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't, no, but I talked about it with Bellaratta of Ratguide, and she said that she's heard of it being used. It's not the exact same as BlueKote, but it is similar.


----------

